# -57 modifier not needed if documentation supports service?



## aschaffer (Dec 10, 2008)

I was told by another facility today that if a physician admits a patient to the hospital and during the admit makes the decision to perform a 90 day global procedure on the same day, that a -57 modifier is not necessary if the documentation supports the service.  I always thought that situation is what the -57 modifier was for.  Any thoughts????


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree with *you*.  If you don't append the -57 your admit code will be denied as global.


----------



## Treetoad (Dec 10, 2008)

Your E&M service will deny without it.


----------



## mbort (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree with both Lisa and Treetoad.  Gotta have it!!


----------

